# 1965 GTO w/1968 400 vs 1966 WS Engine



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 1965 GTO 4sp with a 1968 400 cu in 350hp engine. The PHS shows that the car originally came with a 360hp WS engine but that was replaced in late 1967. Does it make any sense to go back with a WS 389 Engine? Would that increase the value? I have located a 1966 WS 389. What do you experts think? Not worth the effort or yes by all means. Paul.:cool


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

IMO since it is not numbers matching to your car, if the motor in it now is running good no need to replace.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree, if it was dealer installed it should be an SR 400 1967 block and would make it numbers correct


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Two engines would add value to your car : the one it _ originally came with _(10-15k added value) or a date coded, WS engine from _1965_ that is correct for your car, but is not the original engine (5k-10k added value). A 1966 WS 389 is not going to add any value as it is the wrong motor. As is the 400 that's in there now. Not to worry. Keep the current 400 and enjoy the car!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you are not selling it to make top $$$$$ or showing in concourse restored I wouldn't worry about it. Enjoy that GTO!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree The first question to answer for yourself is: Do you plan to sell the car and (hopefully) make a profit, or do you plan to keep it an enjoy it?

For maximum value, 100% original is almost always the way to go. However, having a 100% original (or at least correct date-coded 389) in the car is also goiing to make it next to impossible to actually _DRIVE_ and enjoy. That engine will have too much compression to survive for long on todays gas.

If you want to _enjoy_ the car, the way to go wouild be to get (or build) an engine that has the specs and pieces necessary to deal with todays fuel.

Your choice.

Bear


----------

